# Surf looks flat



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone hit it today?


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Was out there this am early. flattish but still sandy. Did not see many fish caught. I think a couple of days should do the trick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gonna pack my stuff to try SS after work. Come on top waters!

Oh, did you see any shrimp jumping? Might bring a pooping cork too.


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Drundel said:


> ...Might bring a pooping cork too.


I'm not sure that will help the water quality around where you are fishing, lol:rotfl:


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

No shrimp jumping but a lot of other bait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Needs a few days of non west wind....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The green is still a hundred yards off the beach but it will get better


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The green is still a hundred yards off the beach but it will get better


You know as well as others the fish are there and have to eat. Caught some decent fish the other day with 6" of vis. Wednesday through Saturday should be pretty good. Needs a couple of hard tides and it will gwt good again.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm thinking it will get right Wednesday, gonna do an evening wade Wednesday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You know as well as others the fish are there and have to eat. Caught some decent fish the other day with 6" of vis. Wednesday through Saturday should be pretty good. Needs a couple of hard tides and it will gwt good again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Probably going wednesday


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I had plans for Wednesday as well. Then got word I'm needed in Longview for a meeting at 1030!. Argh!!! Friday is my only chance this week. Leaving for Florida for vacation Saturday. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Any of you guys planning on going Saturday. I've fished Galveston beach front from the East end all the way to SLP. Never ventured to the other side.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I'm going to try today after work. Just looked at the cam and I hate work my job and everything in between me and the surf!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Going to try to hit it up Friday morning....probably going to be too late as it will be the 3rd day of clean water though.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It will be good by the end of the week.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

rubberducky said:


> I think I'm going to try today after work. Just looked at the cam and I hate work my job and everything in between me and the surf!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yea, I have my gear in the car for a wade after work if SS is still flat.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Drundel said:


> Yea, I have my gear in the car for a wade after work if SS is still flat.


Let me know! I will be between 4/5 in a red dodge 1500 with an American flag. 
Anyone seen the color of the water yet? Hoping the green water makes it in

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Flaaat this morning, but still sandy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

North wind at 5,.....flat as can be.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll be between access #4 and #5 after 4 today. Red Ford FX4 flying a jolly roger.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

From the gtown surf cam the green water still looks to be a ways out. Hopefully it moves in by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Turned rough. I might still drive down and look at it in person, but I have a feeling I'll keep on driving.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

JustSlabs said:


> Going to try to hit it up Friday morning....probably going to be too late as it will be the 3rd day of clean water though.


Why is the third day of clean water too late?


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Why is the third day of clean water too late?


Seems like it is always good the first couple days when it cleans up. Slows down after that...but that's just from my experience.


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Today was too early I guess. Stiff wind, choppy chocolate milk. Caught a couple dink trout on the spoon. Junior caught a mess of tiny hard heads on fishbites. Hopefully the north wind will knock it down for tomorrow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> Why is the third day of clean water too late?


It's not. Find the bait and you will find the trout.....


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Water was chocolate milk, not even fishable.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Arrived near the SS jetties at 7:00. Water wasn't flat as I had anticipated but fishable. Fished a vudu 24" under a midcoast with procure. Third cast caught a trout, shortly after that I heard thunder. I looked up behind me and seen lightning strike a couple times within a few minutes. The beach Had a small crowd of people that didn't pay it no mind. I promptly told the kiddos to load up. The stretch of dark clouds wasn't that big but I love my life and don't fish no matter how small the storm looks. This morning in g-town my cousin caught plenty trout and about a 3 foot shark. He also had small 3 footer thrashing at his stringer, the danm shark chomped into the biggest trout he had caught. Left bout half the fish! Be safe everyone!!!


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thinking about giving it a go in the morning


----------



## kingCHASER31 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow and see if I can get on some trout. If all fails I'll still be on the water and that's all I could ask for before going back to school.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Full report coming but it was epic afternoon in the surf!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Thinking about hitting it Friday afternoon through the evening after work.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gonna try my best to make a quick trip in the AM and be at work for a 9:30 meeting.

Anyone know if there is a Beach Access map so I send to a co-worker?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Who's gonna be there this afternoon/evening?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

agonzales1981 said:


> Who's gonna be there this afternoon/evening?


I will be back out there again this afternoon. Surfside access 4-5

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Just to pitch in, I live about 300 yards from the west end of the seawall here in galveston, I left for the gym around ehhhh 12:30 yesterday and the wind was slight, water was sandy but not "chocolate milk" as described above, went to the grocery store on the way home after the gym and when I was driving on seawall around 3:30, the wind had picked up considerably and thus a wall of the "chocolate milk" had formed up to 150 yards out. Water has been laying down around 7 pm lately and getting rough/ choppy around 1-2 pm. Some very pretty water as of the past 3 days, get out there and fish, i enjoy stopping time to time and watching people out wading


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

*SS beach access roads*



Drundel said:


> Gonna try my best to make a quick trip in the AM and be at work for a 9:30 meeting.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a Beach Access map so I send to a co-worker?


I would also like a Beach access map, if available. I know the West end of G-town access road but never crossed over to SS.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Flaaaat again today, water color much improved. Green water to the second bar, second to shore holding streaky water. Threw tops, plastics, croakers, shrimp. Lots of whiting and blue fish on shrimp, croakers produced sharks, tops produced two dink trout.

That is all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll be hitting Matagorda Surf Friday and Saturday morning. Swell forecasts it to be 1-2ft surf Friday morning and semi-glassy Saturday morning.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Solodaddio said:


> Arrived near the SS jetties at 7:00. Water wasn't flat as I had anticipated but fishable. Fished a vudu 24" under a midcoast with procure. Third cast caught a trout, shortly after that I heard thunder. I looked up behind me and seen lightning strike a couple times within a few minutes. The beach Had a small crowd of people that didn't pay it no mind. I promptly told the kiddos to load up. The stretch of dark clouds wasn't that big but I love my life and don't fish no matter how small the storm looks. This morning in g-town my cousin caught plenty trout and about a 3 foot shark. He also had small 3 footer thrashing at his stringer, the danm shark chomped into the biggest trout he had caught. Left bout half the fish! Be safe everyone!!!


I went down to Indian Beach on Galveston and found much of the same. I got down around 5pm, beat the brown water with a broken back and spoons and got a dink. Storm rolled through around 7, wind changed to out of the NW and really started blowing. Was able to get a free car wash on the way home.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Checking the surfside cams I sure hope the conditions hold through the night. Looks to be green to the beach.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

Still sandy this morning and NADA. It was flat as a swimming pool though.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

reigningreds said:


> Still sandy this morning and NADA. It was flat as a swimming pool though.


That's surprising, where'd you go? Live or arty?


----------



## reigningreds (Oct 1, 2014)

Jamaica Beach...just threw arties this morning. Didn't see anyone throwing bait so might want to try that. If I lived closer to the water I'd go back out this evening and try again because the conditions were nice. Just don't know if they're just right for the fishing to be good again just yet.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Grinded it out this morn, 2 different wade sessions. First stop around 6:40am, SLP surf GTown side & water was sandy green to murky green. Caught 6 or 7 keepers, strung up 3. Numerous bluefish & one big something broke me off. Using black/chrtse spook jr & glow soft-Dine XL. Bite died around 9:30am. Headed across bridge to Surfside. 

2nd stop SS surf 10:45am: Water was pretty dirty on this side (bout 5" visibility) But saw mullet being busted by dolphins & other big fish. Gave it a try, first cast with my corky Fatboy & a big ladyfish tore it up. Bent it back into shape & caught 4-5 keeper trout, strung up 2. Trout were biting when dolphins were around, & shut down when they bailed. Done around 12:30pm, it got hot & my shoulder is aching from throwing plugs all morning. Kept 5 specks 16-20" for dinner. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Went SS around 11, prime time was around 12 to 1 this afternoon, sure enough around 1 hooked up on a 23" and 25" speck. Tide was coming in and getting clearer. Water is sandy about afoot of visibility. May hit it early in the morning, but Texas prime time says 1 to 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> I would also like a Beach access map, if available. I know the West end of G-town access road but never crossed over to SS.


You should just go and drive it, Signs are posted.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

mertz09 said:


> You should just go and drive it, Signs are posted.


Thanks, I thought about that. Used google earth instead and put my thumb tacks on the access road.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Tried again yesterday near the jetties. I had my youngest son with me, caugh two bluefish and called it a day. That was enough to put a smile on his face and made it all worth while. I seen a few people fishing, we were near one of the abandoned houses, my son was wearing a bright orange hat. Water was safe enough to bring to him to the first bar, it was cool teaching him the Texas shuffle!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Just walked out, west beach. Good water, very flat sandy streaky green. Deep green half mile out. East looks better than west. Lotta bait, lotta dolphins, lotta sharks. Trout bite spotty and slow though, slack tide hurt i think. 15 guys in my area, maybe 20 trout caught total. Live guys got more than plastics. May be on this evening .


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I was out yesterday evening, throwing croaker from 5-7:45ish, 3 small blacktips. Seen a lot of sharks swimming close in one case I almost walked on water when a 4 footer swam right at me then turned a few feet away. Really started laying down as sun was setting, tied on a topwater and caught a couple dinks and had several blowups. Bait was starting to get busted I wanted to stay in the water but to be honest the darkness spooked me, maybe if I had a buddy. I figure today it would be on. I'll be there again tomorrow morning if conditions hold. This was near ss jetty. Also had a guy with shrimp on my left, caught a couple blacktips and a guy with plastics to my right, nada.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Yep saw a lotta two foot blacktips being caught. Didnt bring shark gear but would have been a good day for it. Waded up to a flurry of bait thinking trout, only to realize once i got to it that it was 6foot blacktips haha.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Who's going tomorrow? I get off at 11 heading down right after with my son. Should be down around 1 to 130. Bringing the cast net and some artys. Probably enter access road 3 and drive towards 4 to 5 based on the water and if I spot any bait jumping in the surf. I will be in the not approved for driving on the sand vehicle (Grey Hyundai Genesis Coupe).


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

On a side note tomorrows forecast looks to be a steady S to SE wind all day. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

beerdruid said:


> On a side note tomorrows forecast looks to be a steady S to SE wind all day. I'm cautiously optimistic.


Everything I've read says we'll have a north-northwest wind all morning tomorrow. Shifting out of the south in the afternoon...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I was solo today, my co-worker was scared off by radar but we only got a slight rain down there. Started off near the pass on the Freeport side. After about 20 casts with a hunchback with no action, switched to a small vudu shrimp. Caught two pretty quick, but I wasn't keeping any but they were both about 16" (last one was about 6:55). Guy walked in and second cast caught one a small silver mirrodine and that was it. Said he came from Jamaica area where it looked much worse.

So I went west towards BA5 and got in and started looking for birds/bait. Sand was in good shape and it was easy to drive the honda (gotta love that gas mileage vs my f-150), saw a lot of birds near 3rd bar and got out and started working that way. Two guys getting out said its just a bunch of blue fish and to not waste my time, so I stopped at the 2nd bar and watched, yelp, lots of blue fish.

Back in the honda and down the beach, talking to people as I went, all reported poor results. I got near BA4 and saw bait closer in and got out to try. I put a popping cork above the vudu and first cast it was nailed, turned out to be a slimer.

Watch more shrimp jumping around me, few more casts, then it gets nailed again, about a 2.5' black tip. I said f-it and left for work. 

LOTS of people out today and I didn't see much action at all.

Does anyone know if that little parking lot near BA4 is public? That would be a great meeting spot if so. Also on way past buc-cees the big flag was totally still, I've never seen it that calm before.

Water was still sandy, less than a 1' vis.

Hopefully someone finds them or maybe its just a later bite.


----------



## rgman55 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey Drundel, I was fishing right beside you. I was the older fellow in the orange Magellan shirt. I went back in with croaker after you left and didn't get a single hit. Besides your two not a single trout from 5 of us fishing the area. I went further down to AR 4 and went back in. Visibility was the same; less than a foot but flatter than 1st place. Hooked up to a big lady fish that got off, thank goodness. Also caught a less than 2 foot black tip. Released the remainder of the croaker and left for work. I don't get down to the surf much so it was pretty disappointing considering everything pointed toward a successful trip.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Hope the trout decide to eat tomorrow. I'll be in the water around crystal beach somewhere before daylight.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

A little sporty early but laid down quickly. One trout to 15 on black SSjr. Croaker = bluefish and sharks. Took the kids out just a few min ago. Water is green and clear to the beach. You can see your feet in belly button deep water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wycksup (Feb 28, 2006)

Rat where are you??


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

rgman55 said:


> Hey Drundel, I was fishing right beside you. I was the older fellow in the orange Magellan shirt. I went back in with croaker after you left and didn't get a single hit. Besides your two not a single trout from 5 of us fishing the area. I went further down to AR 4 and went back in. Visibility was the same; less than a foot but flatter than 1st place. Hooked up to a big lady fish that got off, thank goodness. Also caught a less than 2 foot black tip. Released the remainder of the croaker and left for work. I don't get down to the surf much so it was pretty disappointing considering everything pointed toward a successful trip.


Dang. Did the other guy who fished between us catch anything else after I left? He had the triple stacked donut.


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Drundel said:


> I was solo today, my co-worker was scared off by radar but we only got a slight rain down there. Started off near the pass on the Freeport side. After about 20 casts with a hunchback with no action, switched to a small vudu shrimp. Caught two pretty quick, but I wasn't keeping any but they were both about 16" (last one was about 6:55). Guy walked in and second cast caught one a small silver mirrodine and that was it. Said he came from Jamaica area where it looked much worse.
> 
> So I went west towards BA5 and got in and started looking for birds/bait. Sand was in good shape and it was easy to drive the honda (gotta love that gas mileage vs my f-150), saw a lot of birds near 3rd bar and got out and started working that way. Two guys getting out said its just a bunch of blue fish and to not waste my time, so I stopped at the 2nd bar and watched, yelp, lots of blue fish.
> 
> ...


Yeh well I'm the co-worker the radar scared off, long drive at 4:30 from sienna on a work day to have to sit in the truck, good to hear for you guys it stayed offshore and yall were at least able to fish, since I was up early I hit the local ponds after I turned around, caught 3 bass on my wading rod and a skitter walk, not exactly what intended to do today but it was fish, also landed nice cat on a spinnerbait. Consolation prize... Released all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgman55 (Aug 13, 2015)

Drundel said:


> Dang. Did the other guy who fished between us catch anything else after I left? He had the triple stacked donut.


 Yeah, he got pretty excited when his pole started to bend until he realized it was a hardhead. That was it.


----------



## LSUALUM (Sep 19, 2014)

Cajuntriton said:


> Yeh well I'm the co-worker the radar scared off, long drive at 4:30 from sienna on a work day to have to sit in the truck, good to hear for you guys it stayed offshore and yall were at least able to fish, since I was up early I hit the local ponds after I turned around, caught 3 bass on my wading rod and a skitter walk, not exactly what intended to do today but it was fish, also landed nice cat on a spinnerbait. Consolation prize... Released all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I know you're lying! You aren't releasing any green trout or a big ole cat like that! haha


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Thinking about beach front in the morning. Either west end or SS, who's going.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

What I miss most about living close to the surf? That drive down in the dark and the anticipation! Will it really lay down? Will they be there? Dawn patrol is like a drug!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll be trying around 8 mile road tomorrow at daybreak. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> Thinking about beach front in the morning. Either west end or SS, who's going.


I'll be there, usually hit surfside but have struck out there my last 2 times, undecided at this point. I'm willing to meet up with some folks, text me 832-721-1512


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

I want to go to SS. It looks like arties are the ticket.....live seems to pull blue fish and sharks.... does anyone want to meet in SS?


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

TxAdam said:


> What I miss most about living close to the surf? That drive down in the dark and the anticipation! Will it really lay down? Will they be there? Dawn patrol is like a drug!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is true. The planning and anticipation is half...well almost...the fun.


----------



## AlwaysLate (Nov 10, 2008)

I went to SS today, arrived around 9ish. Caught nothing but bluefish, lady fish, and one small trout. Before I left home saw the bite was going to be around 12 and it was right!!! After a water break headed back in at 11:30 and for the next hour it was a feeding frenzy. Caught trout for the next hour, 6 keepers, and countless smalls. Watch the sharks and don't leave trout on the stringer very long!!! Throwing plastics.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the prediction for tomorrow?


----------



## rocketguy (Oct 29, 2011)

gut hooked said:


> What is the prediction for tomorrow?


My prediction is for full limits of trout before my wife can yell saying I have a honey-do list to do! And that's not long time either.

Honestly, it's a new moon weekend so they should be hungry at sunup. Never know if you don't go!

I'll be at 8-mile road. Silver F150.


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

I am going in the morning can not decide where to go I usually fish access 5-6 but was thinking about going to Quintana and fish around the M.O.B any suggestions arties only!!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Try between access 4 and 5 , we did well there on artys , but wait it out fish didn't really move in till 10:00 am


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What the hell is an arty? Yall are giving Jay Watkins a heart attack...


----------



## taylor.fuentez (Aug 7, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What the hell is an arty? Yall are giving Jay Watkins a heart attack...


Arty-ficial

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

AlwaysLate said:


> I went to SS today, arrived around 9ish. Caught nothing but bluefish, lady fish, and one small trout. Before I left home saw the bite was going to be around 12 and it was right!!! After a water break headed back in at 11:30 and for the next hour it was a feeding frenzy. Caught trout for the next hour, 6 keepers, and countless smalls. Watch the sharks and don't leave trout on the stringer very long!!! Throwing plastics.


I got a text from my buddy last night saying that too. He caught lots of schoolies after 11 and only strung one keeper.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Took my son to access road 10 with 2 dozen dead croacker due to my aerator calling it quits on me, water was still sandy and green water was 2-300 yards out with some bird action. Had the boy catching on dead shrimp, he had a blast but nothing to brag about. Fished spoons and artys with both to show for, but I'd do it again.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

In the water at daybreak with fellow 2cooler rocketguy @ 8 mile. I threw tops, croaker, plastics, kitchen sink and nada. Rocketguy had shrimp under a cork and got a puppy drum to show for it. Saw a few caught on live shrimp but bite was dern near nonexistent. Hope you fellas that fished surfside had better luck!


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

A few dinks. Moved further down the beach. Fixing to get back in. I'll let yall know. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Bust!!! Threw everything in the box. One blow up and I'm pretty sure it was on accident! May try later this afternoon...till then it's burger and beer time at The Float! Tight lines fellas!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

How's it looking out there? Looks like the wind might shift to the SE later this afternoon. Might head down in an hour or so.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

beerdruid said:


> How's it looking out there? Looks like the wind might shift to the SE later this afternoon. Might head down in an hour or so.


I'm on the sea wall now and the wind is blowing prob 10+ E SE. Green is still pretty far out 200 yards or better.


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Chopped up but still very fishable. Water is very nice on surfside. No birds to speak of and only a couple dinks since 10. They caught a few early this morning but bait has moved out 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

That's live and in color 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Threw tops for first hour and nothing. Switched to plastic and managed 3 keepers over next 2 hours. Had 3-4 other hits that I missed. 

Guys down from me were catching one every 5-10 minutes on shrimp under popping cork.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I am thinking about hitting it this evening right before dark.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

same experience, lot of short strikes on my plastics (mostly maniac mullets, down south lures, lil jons) landed 4 between 615-845. had probably 15 other bites. i saw some people catch on live bait, they probably did much better.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

That's fish able water for sure ! One thing I have learned this year is don't be afraid to move down the beach looking for bait , birds and better water clarity ! I was amazed yesterday how the fishing can turn on and off in 30 mins , thing is don't give up or be afraid to change tactics , it is some times the difference between fishing and catching . 

And note to self throw old corkys in the surf , trout like them but skipjacks loves them


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> Bust!!! Threw everything in the box. One blow up and I'm pretty sure it was on accident! May try later this afternoon...till then it's burger and beer time at The Float! Tight lines fellas!


I like the spot better, but money still goes to the same guy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It's not always WHAT lure you are throwing but HOW you present it. Sometimes you have to drag it real slow close to bottom, hop it, jerk it real fast now and then, make erratic twitches, straight retrieve it etc.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I might try and make it out Sunday morning if conditions hold.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I limited down near Jamaica beach. Started out a little closer towards sea wall and got no good hits. Went down towards Jamaica and started catching . 1 on plastic , 1 on spoon, and 8 on shrimp . Plus about 10 throwbacks. All the keepers were 15-17" didn't see any big uns at all. Fish fry tonight


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Brother and I boxed 6 at ss. All fish came on croaker. Most fish came early this am. Very little bait around compared to last few days. Bluefish are THICK


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Fished SS near San Luis pass from 5:30 to 2:30 and ended 1 shy of a limit. No size to em but that's the way it is sometimes. 2 on gold spoon and 7 on live shrimp free lined with small split shot about 10" above hook. Also caught about 25 rat reds and whiting on the shrimp. When leaving it was still flat and fishable with green water close..


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Nothing on Arties but 2 dink trout at SS. Green water is getting closer. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

wasnt going for trout today as usual but threw the little rod inbetween, ended up getting 2 15s , a bluefish and a whiting just messing around. 1 speck, bluefish hit the zig jig with a single strand leader, 1 speck, whiting hit the 1/2 oz silver sprite 



the weekend is here... which means its time to either run away or hide from the weekend slam that hits the island


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

On the way to Crystal Beach on Wednesday the surf looked like it was red hot around noon. Green to the second bar. Birds of all kinds working all the way from the intersection of 124 and 87 all the way to rollover. I can't ever remember seeing so many birds working. Gulls, Pelicans, liars every where in the first gut. Not just a flock here and there. I'm talking solid birds with no gaps diving and scooping up bait. Bait jumping and catapulting out of the water everywhere. And no one fishing at all. A friend of mine passed thru the same trek as me about 2 hrs later and it was still going on. He commented to me it was as red hot as he had ever seen it too. With no fishermen there to confirm the trout action they just had to be there with all that commotion going on. I wish someone was there in that stretch of surf to tell us what hey caught.

Today, going in the opposite direction around 9am I saw a couple lines of pelicans flying in single file over the first gut along the same stretch of beach but only saw one or two actually dive for something. There were, however, fishermen lined up all along that stretch of beach standing in the first gut. I wouldn't call it solid fishermen but many groups of 2-8. Hopefully someone on this board was there and can give a report. There were also about 10 or so fishing the surf right at the intersection of 124 and 87.


----------



## Blake0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hit up SS area close to access 4 this morning from day break till about 10am. Water was decent all the way up to the beach. Pretty green overall and the Surf was flat. Caught 2 16" trout and some dinks, 2 smacks, a bluefish and a small crevelle jack. And lady fish. All on arty's. They were liking fast action. Group down from me were using shrimp under a popping cork and they seemed to do about the same, a few dink trout. The guy standing next to me broke his rod on a hook set, ended up landing it but couldn't tell what it was. Overall good day to be on the water.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

We hammered them in the surf at Matagorda and then ran offshore and found some Dolphin. Headed back out tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> On the way to Crystal Beach on Wednesday the surf looked like it was red hot around noon. Green to the second bar. Birds of all kinds working all the way from the intersection of 124 and 87 all the way to rollover. I can't ever remember seeing so many birds working. Gulls, Pelicans, liars every where in the first gut. Not just a flock here and there. I'm talking solid birds with no gaps diving and scooping up bait. Bait jumping and catapulting out of the water everywhere. And no one fishing at all. A friend of mine passed thru the same trek as me about 2 hrs later and it was still going on. He commented to me it was as red hot as he had ever seen it too. With no fishermen there to confirm the trout action they just had to be there with all that commotion going on. I wish someone was there in that stretch of surf to tell us what hey caught.
> 
> Today, going in the opposite direction around 9am I saw a couple lines of pelicans flying in single file over the first gut along the same stretch of beach but only saw one or two actually dive for something. There were, however, fishermen lined up all along that stretch of beach standing in the first gut. I wouldn't call it solid fishermen but many groups of 2-8. Hopefully someone on this board was there and can give a report. There were also about 10 or so fishing the surf right at the intersection of 124 and 87.


I was down the nude beach side in front of the old blue boat. I picked a few up early on top and then switched to a tail and caught a few more. Lots of short strikes and misses. Had 5 solid trout on my stringer and a shark decided he wanted an easy breakfast. Oh well...that's part of it. I was out and on the road at 9:30. Good times!


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Surfside access #2*

Got in the water round 6:30 this morning. Threw tops but no takers, put on the mirrodine and caught 1 small bluefish, 5-6 juvenile jacks(all were roughly 10-12 inchs) sometimes two at a time!. Finally landed a keeper trout( caught 10-15 trout biggest was probably 20 inchs) and caught my PB pompino around 8 o'clock. Slowed down so tried some arties but only managed 2 trout on an H&H bull minnow purple and white tail. Out of the water at 9:30, water was clear and flat. My dad threw tops early, blue and silver top dog Jr, had a couple blow ups but no takers. He switched to a knock off softdine, tsunami brand, and picked up 4-5 trout. Overall great day on the water with my dad!


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Leaving Nederland to head to bolivar now. Will be in the surf in about an hour r so. First surf trip of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Fished in east side of town today. Two of us kept 9 and lots of throw backs. I'll post more details after a nap, but they wanted chicken on a chain paddle tails.

Guys with live shrimp were SMOKING them.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I'm gonna try it in the morning starting around surfside. If anybody is gonna be there text me 832-721-1512


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> I think I'm gonna try it in the morning starting around surfside. If anybody is gonna be there text me 832-721-1512


 I'll roll Bro!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll roll Bro!


k I'll text you later.

I'll act like I'm not with you since I might throw croaker :rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> k I'll text you later.
> 
> I'll act like I'm not with you since I might throw croaker :rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nothing better then barking monkeys or trout crack 

Don't hater the player hate the Game


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

I am hitting SS at dark thirty. I am getting barkers if I can find any....gonna start with top waters and move to soft and live after sun up. Would like to work with anyone going. Will leaving down town at 3:45 a.m. PM me with any info.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Anybody catching any reds or is everybody just catching trout


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Going in the morning......if I wake up.....


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

Tried to edit my message....user error. I am happy to have anyone join up in SS to fish together or compare notes. PM me if interested.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

agonzales1981 said:


> k I'll text you later.
> 
> I'll act like I'm not with you since I might throw croaker :rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


Bring the crack......and hang on

The bite will be later in the day


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> Anybody catching any reds or is everybody just catching trout


Actually caught an undersize flounder but no reds


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

I will be at it in the am. Usually fish west end of Gal but would like to try SS. PM me if someone needs a partner. Leaving Houston at 3:30.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Surf info shows 2-3ft sunday am as opposed to the 0-1 it showed this morning. Buoy was at 3ft an hour ago, now it's down to 2.6. Gonna make the call in the morning hopefully it's at 1.6 or less.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Eased in the water at Crystal Beach about 5:40 this morning. I was fishing west of Rollover about 500 yards. Threw Shedog, sun came up tried Mirrordine, spoon, DOA, Bull minnows and Corky. Got one dink on Corky. Guys were catching some but a lot of throwbacks. I was in water above waist and had about 3 1/2 ft visibility. I could actually see my feet. It sure was some badly needed therapy. Left about 11:00


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Good catch


Salty-Noob said:


> Bring the crack......and hang on
> 
> The bite will be later in the day
> 
> View attachment 2403641


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> Surf info shows 2-3ft sunday am as opposed to the 0-1 it showed this morning. Buoy was at 3ft an hour ago, now it's down to 2.6. Gonna make the call in the morning hopefully it's at 1.6 or less.


What buoy are you looking at that shows wave heights?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Drundel said:


> What buoy are you looking at that shows wave heights?


buoy 42035 on swellinfo


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> Surf info shows 2-3ft sunday am as opposed to the 0-1 it showed this morning. Buoy was at 3ft an hour ago, now it's down to 2.6. Gonna make the call in the morning hopefully it's at 1.6 or less.


Wind is SE at 17mph at the jetties. Surf cam looks a tad rough with white caps past the end of the rock groins in Galveston.
I want to go in the morning but it will have to lay some.sad3sm


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gonna be very sporty 2-3 ft in a.m


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Might look at plan B...
Plan C -- Sleep


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Reel Screamer said:


> I will be at it in the am. Usually fish west end of Gal but would like to try SS. PM me if someone needs a partner. Leaving Houston at 3:30.


Going to try the afternoon incoming high tide. If things look rough maybe roll down to the SS jetties and walk the rocks, fish the pocket and stay dry.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

At SS jetty now and that wind is not blowing 5 mph like Weather underground says. Prob 10+. Headed down the road.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Same on Galveston west end. Rain on 61st street and some lighting offshore.
About to get in.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Fished in east side of town today. Two of us kept 9 and lots of throw backs. I'll post more details after a nap, but they wanted chicken on a chain paddle tails.
> 
> Guys with live shrimp were SMOKING them.


Its crazy how much 200 yards can make. Got in the water around 6 on the east side and was told don't waste time on top waters, so started throwing tails with a buddy who was staying the Moody gardens. I caught a keeper about 6:15 and he caught a throw back about that time too. Grind till around 7 and caught one more keepers with my buddy getting a lot of bluefish.

Some other guys we knew moved from the far right of us to the far left and I could see them catching them more down there, so around 8ish we moved way left and it was a hit every cast. There were lot of other people there and watching them, I'd guess 5 or 6 fish for one keeper.

We ended up with 9 keepers between the two of us. The guys with live shrimp couldn't even count to 3 before a trout took it down.

Been a while since I used up that many soft plastics but it was sure fun.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> At SS jetty now and that wind is not blowing 5 mph like Weather underground says. Prob 10+. Headed down the road.


Cool keep us posted! Seems contradictory to what swellinfo says. Cams look great. See if we can get some sharkbait smack I mean trout or something later today!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I fished the surf south of the mouth of Cedar Bayou on an incoming tide yesteray morning (11am-12pm), there were at least 100 pelicans crashing bait and another 200 on the shore line. Bait fish were popping like crazy on the surface, but no game fish wanted what I was throwing. I was on the north side of the activity, but it was happening right in front of me; I was definitely in the realm.
I started with the pink/gold/speckled top dog that TexasIslandBoy hooked people up with, then switched to a spoon. I varied retrieves on both the topwater (twitch, twitch/pause, and straight retreive) and the spoon (jig and straight retrieve, both fast and slow). I couldn't tell what kind of fish it was that was popping the surface, but it wasn't like anything I'd ever experienced inshore. Nothing wanted what I had the patience to throw. I was out on the 2nd bar I believe. I was definitely past the first bar, but once it got over my shoulders (6'1"), I tread back to the sternum/upper abdomen deep water. Wading back to shore, I threw a chickenboy trout king (pink/silver) w/ no bites either. This was my second time to attempt surf fishing. 

Inshore, the breeze was almost non-existent. At the beach, it was only a few mph.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

barronj said:


> I fished the surf south of the mouth of Cedar Bayou on an incoming tide yesteray morning (11am-12pm), there were at least 100 pelicans crashing bait and another 200 on the shore line. Bait fish were popping like crazy on the surface, but no game fish wanted what I was throwing. I was on the north side of the activity, but it was happening right in front of me; I was definitely in the realm.
> I started with the pink/gold/speckled top dog that TexasIslandBoy hooked people up with, then switched to a spoon. I varied retrieves on both the topwater (twitch, twitch/pause, and straight retreive) and the spoon (jig and straight retrieve, both fast and slow). I couldn't tell what kind of fish it was that was popping the surface, but it wasn't like anything I'd ever experienced inshore. Nothing wanted what I had the patience to throw. I was out on the 2nd bar I believe. I was definitely past the first bar, but once it got over my shoulders (6'1"), I tread back to the sternum/upper abdomen deep water. Wading back to shore, I threw a chickenboy trout king (pink/silver) w/ no bites either. This was my second time to attempt surf fishing.
> 
> Inshore, the breeze was almost non-existent. At the beach, it was only a few mph.


I'd bet bluefish or sand trout. We saw that yesterday, shrimp were coming out of the water in front of us, close enough to see they were eating size brown shrimp but my vudu didn't get a bite. Buddy put on a gulp and kept catching bluefish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> You know as well as others the fish are there and have to eat. Caught some decent fish the other day with 6" of vis. Wednesday through Saturday should be pretty good. Needs a couple of hard tides and it will gwt good again.
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This... those that go looking for the fish will find them. They eat in that stuff everyday. They'd starve if they didn't.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Drundel said:


> shrimp were coming out of the water in front of us


that might explain why I found a live shrimp on my boat when I got back to Goose Island. Must've jumped in and hitched a ride, because we left the dock with only artificials.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

It was a bust for me today. Got in the water about 630ish after the T-Storms moved through, got my butt kicked by the waves. Got out of the water at 645. Moved across the street to Acadia reef. Tons of bait and not a bite, nibble, sniff...nothing. Packed up again and moved down to SLP. First cast, undersized trout. Second cast caught a flounder. Fished for 2 more hrs without a bite. Let the flounder go. That was strike 3 for me gone to the house. Rough day on the water


----------



## austinfishman (Nov 16, 2006)

At SS right now...because the boys want to boogeyboard, and 20-25 mph onshore winds kicked up by a storm actually made surfing possible. Fishing....not so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I was on the west end of Galveston. Got a few trout on a paddle tail early in the morning but nothing after that. Water was brown, sandy, windy and rough. Some mullet in the water but it wasn't really getting busted. Threw a mullet head out on a big rod looking to maybe get a shark and nada.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

It was flat and green at SPI on Friday


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Sure wasn't flat yesterday. Fished approximately one hour yesterday evening. Landed a 14" yeller mouth one bluefish and a skipjack. Lost a few other skips while reeling em in. Someone mentioned on another thread that it may flatten out Sunday til Thursday. This is the last weekend of summer for the kiddos, I recall last year on the last day of summer the kids and I had an epic trip to the beach. They caught 20 plus fish between the two of them, including some double hookups. Typical whiting, croaker, hardhead and a few small black & red drum in the mix.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Original plan this morning was to fish the surf around access 5 but it was rougher than we expected. Drove further down to slp and only two whiting on fi****es & fresh dead shrimp. No fish on cutbait. Mullet went wild for a while so I threw a top about a 1/2 hour but no blowups.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You guys need to look at swellinfo to get some idea what it is doing. The next week is flat buy it will probably take a few days before the better water gets to the beach. Today is not flat!


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys need to look at swellinfo to get some idea what it is doing. The next week is flat buy it will probably take a few days before the better water gets to the beach. Today is not flat!


I agree, swellinfo is a useful tool. Next week is looking fantastic for all of yall waders


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Winds look light out of the North for tomorrow (Mon) and Tues. tides look slow though. I may hit it tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys need to look at swellinfo to get some idea what it is doing. The next week is flat buy it will probably take a few days before the better water gets to the beach. Today is not flat!


I knew it wasn't gonna be flat my last two reports/posts, guess I'm off topic with the thread title. Just wanted to keep this thread going vs starting a new one. Good looking out though, I believe we're all hoping for a few more good runs with some flat green surf before it's over this year.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Will be out their tomorrow afternoon some where between access 4 and 7.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Not as great as two weeks ago, but looks decent again this week.


----------



## PortB (Aug 22, 2015)

Newbie here, But 2 Weeks ago was great. Caught some good one's on the Yak. I am hoping to repeat Friday. Hit Bolivar Flats, if nothing grab the boat and off to the reefs again


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

beachfront looks calm, but it looks like that classic galveston slicked off brown murky water to the beach. i'll give it a try tomorrow morning nonetheless.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Starting to look really pretty


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Thursday is the day for me if the forecast holds


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

It's gonna be a good week for surf fishing as offshore forecasts are showing 1-2 feet Tuesday thru Saturday so far... Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Yellow.mouth said:


> Thursday is the day for me if the forecast holds


Same here.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Made a quick trip this AM to east beach. Caught a one on top early, swtiched to tails and kept getting them bite off. A local came out fishing throwing a shedog, he had 4 keepers and a 2' black tip before I had to call it about 8:45 when bite was just turning on.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

mertz09 said:


> Will be out their tomorrow afternoon some where between access 4 and 7.


We got to SS about 5. Checked the water at beach street and then at access 4&5. Water was way better at beach street to the jetties. We went back to beach and waded until almost dark. In spite of very nice water it was a slow bite. We caught a few blue fish and each caught about 25" black tips. around 630 we had a little flurry of action and but only managed 3 keepers. They were nice solid trout 17" to 20".

Oh yea.....when we got back to the truck we were attacked by swarms of skeeters.....


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Ended up taking the yak out for the first time in over a year this morning. Got to 8 mile beach around 6:30, water looked great but not quite a lake. Small breakers on the 2nd bar. Bait was everywhere, mullet, shad and ballyhoo were present. Ended up going about 3 miles out before turning around and coming back in since I wasnt seeing anything and the water clarity at 3 miles was still that sandy green and not quite the deep green I was hoping for. Water clarity on the coast was very dirty brown up until about 500m out btw. Snagged a 4-5 ft blacktip on a rat l trap on the way in.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*surf*

Went to Crystal Beach this am. Caught 4 early then sharks moved in. Moved down towards High Island and caught two more around 10:30.

Water was gorgeous at Crystal. Not as pretty at High Island but still nice.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

plz stop posting.

IM WORKIN HERE


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Attention experts:

Does anybody have an educated guess as to where the surf from san luis to crystal beach will be that nice deep green color tomorrow morning?? 

It looks like it was nice on the other side of the north jetty but when im getting out there with the yak at 6 or whatever I cant see the water color until after the sun comes up really.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll be in it tomorrow morning if I can get down there.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I'll be in it tomorrow morning if I can get down there.


Gonna be sporty tomorrow, I think fri-sun are going to be the best days. Although any day on the water beats work lol


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Anymore surf reports - are things slowing down or looking better? Surf will be flat again this morning, or is it? Headed down tomorrow morning for a shoot at them yellow mouths.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

This am is flat and the clearest its been this year on west beach. Bite this morning is slow though....cruising now to relocate. Waters incredible though...can count hairs on my big toe standing chest deep


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm headed down today. I might not get to fish until in the am. It would be nice to catch a few.


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

Yellow.mouth said:


> ...can count hairs on my big toe standing chest deep


Great description, green to ya


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Heading down Friday afternoon to fish through the pm hours. Looks great out there now.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm gonna try and be there Saturday morning.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Found them on crystal. 3 from 17 to 22 inches in 45 min. Had to leave them biting to go work. Drove down beach from east road access and found finger mullet pushed up tight to the shore. Caught on usual suspects and croaker. Biggest on croaker. Water less clear, more sandy trout green on bolivar than it was on west island.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

dang YM u covered some ground this am


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Yellow.mouth said:


> Found them on crystal. 3 from 17 to 22 inches in 45 min. Had to leave them biting to go work. Drove down beach from east road access and found finger mullet pushed up tight to the shore. Caught on usual suspects and croaker. Biggest on croaker. Water less clear, more sandy trout green on bolivar than it was on west island.


**** man, that is some road you covered. I hope west beach doesn't mean near sea isle, that is a LONG day.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Had stops to make in galveston and beaumont for work, so worked out great haha. Only as far west as 8 mile road, so not too too bad a drive. Much better than fighting houston traffic!


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing been going on at Surfside of late? I`m heading out there tomorrow but if not a good option i need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

That's some green surf in gtown I took this about a hour ago at 8 mile road


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone fishing in the morning. I plan on going to bolivar. If anyone would like to tag along or even ride with you're more than welcome. PM if interested


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Kicked their butt this morning East of High Island. All on Tops including the 2 big reds. Found Trout eating on everything pretty much. Pogy, Mullet, shrimp and saw one nice trout take out a needlefish.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

**** - that is sick - there were a whole bunch of us in at SS today, i didn't see many keepers come out but the guys were busy. Blue fish (i kept some for shark bait) mostly, ladyfish, some dink trout. There is so much bait in the water its ridiculous and with a full moon last night and 3 bait shops having zero croaker this am, odds were stacked pretty high. Caught all my fish on arties today, had to weed through the small trout, and others to get to fish that were legal. Surf looks ridiculously awesome right now.

We also ran out 4 shark rods at 500 yards - not a touch, crabs cleaned just about every bait up every time.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

Which gut were you fishing when you caught the reds?


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Reds were caught in the first gut. They had a bunch of pogie pushed up near shore and a small school of these big reds were tearing them up.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

As I dropped a load of lures off at Academy in Galveston the surf was pristine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Threw a plug for one hour in surfside from 7-8. Caught two the last 15 minutes. It was discouraging for a while, all I had were two tops on hand so I couldn't change to plastic. Definetely wasn't flat! Waist deep and some waves were shoulder height. Not the best topwater conditions!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Late report from Friday.

East side of Galveston and talk about a weird bite. In the water around 6:30ish and it was flat and gin clear, started throwing all sorts of tops with only two fish for three of us to show for it. Switched to a mirrodine and caught lots and lots of bluefish and lost that lure to a shark. Went to tails, nada. Took a break around noon to eat a bronco and moved down the beach a little and one guy caught 4 trout in a row on a White/Pink/Silver Insert SS jr. The other two of us had various different SS jr. and not even a blow up. I found a char head/bone body and caught a trout before a shark broke me off. Must of been something about that different colored head and body topwater. Got tired of loosing lures to sharks so went to tails and was working back to truck around 2:15 when it turned on. Two of us that were left must have caught over 50 trout before I had to leave. It was a bite every cast for over an hour, just lots of little trout.

Two of us ended up with 17. Guy with topwater left with 5 or 6 I think.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

nice....good work


----------

